# Bloodlines Help Please



## paintnthings (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi everyone! Just bought (traded) a shetland colt, and since I don't know as much about bloodlines as some of you do I was wondering if you could help me with a couple of questions.

First I'll list a few names on his papers, then on to the questions.

Sires side: Khaddar's Champion Pinto, Hillswicke's Khaddan, Wink's Generation, Wink's Showdeo Tradition,Hillswicke's Silver Flash, J-J's Painted Seagull,AAA Blue Chip.

Dams Side: Dicky's Kid's Man, Dicky's Colored Kid VB, King's Dicky Doo VB,Wa-Full Prince Gale, Kid Lee, Red Rock's Tomorrow

Those names are not neccessarly in order, and Kid Lee appears twice on the dams papers.

Now the question part...Given the bloodlines, would you expect this colt to show well? (I know that every horse is different, but IYO would you be interested in this colt?) if you saw these bloodlines, would you at least give him a look?

No he is not for sale, but really don't know if I should be making plans for a show career for him or not.

Any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated!!

Teresa


----------



## CountryHaven (Sep 30, 2004)

Well, sorry I can't help you with the bloodlines thing. One thing I find particularly annoying is how hard it is to really research Shetlands. I think many (certainly not all, though) Shetland breeders have a real problem with the internet. LOL You can find mini sites up the wazoo, but Shetlands... geez, it's darned near impossible.

As for the show well part however... bloodlines only tell a very small part of that story. A picture, a little knowledge about his general attitude, and things like that are more 'telling' as far as show future, imo. Lots of horses from great bloodlines can't compete in the ring, and many from rather unknown backgrounds do great... yes great bloodlines can make a person 'look' at the horse... but they won't make a horse show.


----------



## Lewella (Oct 1, 2004)

There is a photo of AAA Blue Chip at www.bellevuefarm.com on the Classic Ancesters page. I have a photo of King's Dicky Doo VB but there might also be one of him on http://www.geocities.com/sonaraacres/ Ron Christianson owns him and that's his site (Dicky Doo was for sale last I heard - don't know of Ron has sold him yet or not). I have somewhere on my computer a photo of Dicky's Colored Kid VB who was, until very recently, owned by a friend of mine. Dicky's Kid's Man has been shown but I'm not sure just how much.

Hillswicke Khaddar was owned by someone in Kansas or Nebraska I believe. Don't know where he is now. Green Acres Charles in Charge is a son of his and Charlie is in turn the sire of EB Braggin Rights http://www.elderberrystables.com/BragginRights.html who is as far as I know the first and ONLY Shetland stallion to be inspected by the American Warmblood Registry's Sport Pony Division and be approved First Premium.

I would expect with this breeding that the colt would lean toward Foundation type but would not be eligible for Foundation with Red Rock's Tomorrow in the pedigree. Other than Tomorrow, who was part Welsh, this colt is very Foundation bred. I would expect he would have a great deal of potential as a Classic Country Pleasure pony knowing how many of his close relatives move.

Don't know if this really answers your questions. I'd love to see pictures of him if you have any you could post!

Lewella


----------



## paintnthings (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks to both of you for the replies...Lewella, wish I could post pics, but as hard as I try, all I ever get posted is the dreaded red x.

Teresa


----------



## Smokey100 (Oct 3, 2004)

nice colt!cant help with the bloodline thing but i do have pics on the dams side!Hope i helped a little Come check put my post on the back porch bout pygmy goats!!


----------



## paintnthings (Oct 20, 2004)

OK...still can't get pictures to show up here, but can get the links to pictures to work so here are a few shots of this colt. Not the best pictures, trying to get a few more, but the possibility of him not having a ton of hair is non existent.

http://www.chanceridgeranch.com/kidleft.JPG

http://www.chanceridgeranch.com/kidrt.JPG

http://www.chanceridgeranch.com/kideyes.JPG


----------



## crponies (Oct 20, 2004)

He looks very sweet and pretty, and ya gotta love those blue eyes!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 20, 2004)

Very nice looking colt. Congratulations and have fun showing him.


----------



## hhpminis (Oct 26, 2004)

He looks very nice and I would say probably homozygous. He looks nice from what I can see in the pictures. How is his neck set and length of neck? If that is nice (cant tell from the pics) he should show well with some conditioning. Does he move nice? I would say you traded well.


----------



## shminifancier (Oct 27, 2004)

I know that the Shetland I had Did have lots of Winks beeding in him also..Like Winks Showdoe Kid,,And he was sure a old time breeding and I have his peidgree for generations back on him and still have it.....He also had blue eyes and was very laid back...This is the guy that is in my avatar at times laying on the sofa


----------



## Lewella (Oct 27, 2004)

hhpminis said:


> He looks very nice and I would say probably homozygous. He looks nice from what I can see in the pictures. How is his neck set and length of neck? If that is nice (cant tell from the pics) he should show well with some conditioning. Does he move nice? I would say you traded well.


Of interest - if he is homozygous he very likely has one tobiano gene linked to a red gene and one to a black. The Khaddar line is black linked and the Dicky Doo line is red linked. Very rare combo in Shetlands as the majority of tobiano Shetlands are black linked.


----------

